# Wacom tablet won't turn on no matter what computer I plug it into?



## TheSYDNEYSAURUS (Oct 9, 2012)

ok so i used it yesterday in my graphics design class and it worked fine but when i tried using it today the light on it wouldnt turn on nor would it register movement
i tried using it on my personal laptop and still wont turn on?
any tips?
ive uninstalled it and restarted my computer once already


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's not working on multiple computers, it's faulty.

I don't know that there is anything that you can do. Time for a replacement.


----------

